# Suche jemanden zum werben



## Dennizz22 (1. März 2017)

Hi Leute ich suche wieder jemanden für werbt ein Freund. Ich werde mich auch kurz halten soll ja kein Roman werden da ich schon schon von freunden gehört haben wie sie verascht wurden usw werde ich leider *keine keys stellen*

*was ich Biete:*

-Start Gold 6000 Gold

-Taschen

-Erfahrung Raids/Müffig+

-Viele Erbstücke bis auf ein Ring

-Aktivität Donnerstag/Sonntag Main Raid u. Mittwoch HC Raid

*Was ich Erwarte*

-Aktivität muss jetzt nicht 24/7 online sein richte mich nach euch 

- reifes verhalten oder wie ihr es für euch angemessen ist ^^

für fragen Ruffy#2475


----------



## Dennizz22 (2. März 2017)

/push


----------

